# I need your advices on transferring to NYU



## Joo (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am a cinematography student who studied in London for 2 years and am working in the feature films as a camera assistant, South Korea. As you know, UK has three year bachelor degree and officially I am still a university student who is about to starting the final 3rd year. However, I had some troubles with my university in London so am considering to quit the course with the Diploma HE(Higher Education Level 5) and transfer to the university in USA next year, preferably to NYU or UCLA, to 3rd year or 4th year(?). But honestly, I don't have many information on universities in USA haha... I gotta do more research, but obviously NYU and UCLA, I know 'em.

I will prepare for my portfolios to apply for other universities in London as well such as Westminster and Ravensbourne. But, to be honest, at the moment, I am kind of annoyed with the system and the culture of UK universities.... I don't want to offend anyone.

However, I was heard (from the agency), that transferring to 3rd year in another uni in the UK with a Dip HE is not easy really. Normally the university might just ask me to start from the 2nd year, if I would be lucky enough to get in at least. I don't want to start from the 2nd year again - MONEY... However, I will do my best and focus on developing my portfolios and english fluency until next January(as the first application period ends around that month...). And also, I am not a student who wants to do Film Studies, I prefer to study on cinematography and the skills - which I'm learning a lot at the moment in the film industry here.

So, I would love to hear some good advices from people who ever transferred to NYU or UCLA or any American film universities or UK film schools or anyone else, really. About me, I do have some my own short films and videos which I directed or shot or edited or production designed  before and during the uni years(around 10 works at the moment), also essays and reviews on films and a few scripts I made with confidence. But none of them hasn't been sent to any festival. I can manage to make one more short film before January as I work a lot now, though.

My university literally is trying to kick me off from the course though i did not break any rule and don't have any fault. I have argued with them all day and night for a week but nobody, including the Dean and the SU, is not trying to help me out though it is apparent the university made a mistake during my year out process... Anyway, this is out of topic right now.

I will be grateful so much to have any precious piece of advice from you guys.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm sure someone will get back to you soon... but in the meantime check out a bunch of threads on the transfers:

Search Results for Query: transfer | FilmSchool.org - The Best Film School Reviews & Forums[node]=46


----------

